# Thema Navigationsgeräte für die Servicefahrzeuge



## maxi (7 April 2011)

Das dauerleidige Thema Navigationsgeräte für Servicefahrzeuge, welche serienmässig keines eingebaut haben.

Ich möchte für 4-7 Service Fahrzeuge Navigationsgeräte mit möglichst Europamap kaufen.

Jedoch geht mir das auf`m Sack mit den zum Beispiel 120 Euro pro jahr und Gerät bei Falk für eine aktulle Mapo, 20 Euro je Gerät alle 2 Jahre für ein neues Update etc. etc. etc.

Welche Geräte benutzt Ihr denn in euren Firmen?
Welche Geräte kann man mitlerweile umsonst updaten?
Welche Geräte haltet Ihr vom Preis / Leistungsverhältniss am sinnvollsten?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mir das *Garmin 1490Tpro* mit lifetime map update 
anschauen.

Ich habe zwar ein eingebautes Navi, aber sobald ich die zweite 
Kartenaktualisierung kaufe, zahle ich mehr als das 1490.


----------



## eYe (8 April 2011)

Für das Garmin kannst du mehr als 40 Jahre lang jedes Jahr einen schönen Straßenatlas kaufen:

http://www.amazon.de/Neuer-Straßenatlas-Deutschland-Europa-2011/dp/3625142651/

Dieser wird nicht geklaut, funktioniert auch bei defektem Ladegerät und sorgt dafür das die Kollegen nicht ganz verblöden...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 April 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Für das Garmin kannst du mehr als 40 Jahre lang jedes Jahr einen schönen Straßenatlas kaufen ...
> Dieser wird nicht geklaut, funktioniert auch bei defektem Ladegerät und sorgt dafür das die Kollegen nicht ganz verblöden...



Wäre natürlich eine Alternative, vor allem in Verbindung mit 
dem anderen Wunsch von maxi:



maxi schrieb:


> *Eine Sekretärin mit richtig großen Möbsen !!!*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich eine Alternative, vor allem in Verbindung mit
> dem anderen Wunsch von maxi:



Eine Sekretärin mit richtig grossen Möpsen, die auch eine Strassenkarte lesen kann? Gibt es den soetwas überhaupt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 April 2011)

Ich wollte diese blöden Kläffer nicht im Auto haben, dann noch dieses
blöde Gassie gehen beim Kunden....neh, neh


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2011)

ich persönlich bin von Navigon recht angetan. Für mich brauchbare Geräte gibts schon ab ca. 120€ und 2jahre Kartenupdates gibts gelegentlich im Sonderpreis ab ca. 40€. Und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, die kann man auch auf mehreren Geräten benutzen. Ein Atlas für die Übersicht ist trotzdem Enpfehlenswert. Es ist mittlerweile schon e in paar Jahre her, da war ich auf der A33 unterwegs. Von Paderborn Richtung Osnabrück. Mein Navi kannte eine durchgehende Autobahn bei Bielefeld war aber Schluß. Warscheinlich war da mal was geplant. ...

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 April 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ich persönlich bin von Navigon recht angetan. Für mich brauchbare Geräte gibts schon ab ca. 120€ und 2jahre Kartenupdates gibts gelegentlich im Sonderpreis ab ca. 40€. Und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, die kann man auch auf mehreren Geräten benutzen. Ein Atlas für die Übersicht ist trotzdem Enpfehlenswert. Es ist mittlerweile schon e in paar Jahre her, da war ich auf der A33 unterwegs. Von Paderborn Richtung Osnabrück. Mein Navi kannte eine durchgehende Autobahn bei Bielefeld war aber Schluß. Warscheinlich war da mal was geplant. ...
> 
> Thomas



Ja, Insider wissen schon lange das es Bielefeld garnicht gibt, also gibt
es auch keine Autobahn dorthin. 
Wenn du das Forum aufmerksam lesen würdest, währe dir das nicht passiert,
weil hier schon öfter darüber berichtet wurde.


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2011)

Das es Bielefeld nicht gibt ist mir bekannt. Deswegen wusste ich auch nicht, das ich dort "nicht"/nicht vorbeikomme. ;-) Deswegen endet die A33 ja auch im nichts?!

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Eine Sekretärin mit richtig grossen Möpsen, die auch eine Strassenkarte lesen kann? Gibt es den soetwas überhaupt?



Sie könnte schon die Karte lesen...... aber sie muss die Karte soweit weghalten (warumwohl ) das sie ein Fernglas verwenden müsste.

Karte mit zwei Händen halten UND Fernglas (halten) - das geht NICHT *ROFL*

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2011)

Die Karte könnte sie doch auflegen ;-)

Thomas


----------



## Question_mark (8 April 2011)

*Bei den Möpsen muss man das auch nicht wirklich können*

Hallo,



			
				AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sekretärin mit richtig grossen Möpsen, die auch eine Strassenkarte lesen kann?



Nicht wirklich ...
Der kann man auch eine Strickvorlage anstelle der Strassenkarte geben, das Ergebnis ist das gleiche 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (21 April 2011)

Danke euch alle.

Habe nun für alle unsere Busse / LKW das Garmin 1490 TPro mit Lifetime Update bestellt.

Grüße


----------

